# Humax HDCI-2000T - BBC HD Freeview Trial



## JoePrecious (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi

Picked up my Humax HDCI-2000T Freeview box today which is for the Freeview HD trial in London. Picture's great via HDMI, but can't get TiVo to control it at all. Tried the Humax codes and also the generic Freeview ones but nothing.

Has anyone got one of these of can advise of any codes that may work?

Many thanks

Joe


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

If you have tried all the codes under manufacturer FREEVIEW and FREEVIEW2 then TiVo doesn't currently support the box.

Would need a Pronto remote capture of the IR codes (numeric digits).


----------



## JoePrecious (Mar 18, 2005)

GarySargent said:


> If you have tried all the codes under manufacturer FREEVIEW and FREEVIEW2 then TiVo doesn't currently support the box.
> 
> Would need a Pronto remote capture of the IR codes (numeric digits).


Okay - thanks. I actually have 5 Freeview entries on my device list (1 of 2, 1 of 3, 2 of 2, 2 of 3 and 3 of 3) but I'm pretty sure I tried all the codes listed. Obviously, what I can't tell is if the box is actually receiving a signle from the IR blaster but I'm assuming it is as it is right on top of the TiVo where my previous box was.

Unfortunately, I have a Harmony remote and not a Pronto so can't capture the codes myself. However, if you could confirm exactly what is required, I'll post on a couple of other forums and see if I can get someone else to get them and then post them here.

Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Someone just needs to capture the remotes numeric digits using a Pronto, and then either extract the hex IR strings, or send me the PCF file of the capture.


----------



## JoePrecious (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Gary

Attached are the hex codes for the Humax box. Hopefully this is all you need. Let me know if I need to do anything else and when the codes might appear.

Thanks for the help.

Joe


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Cool thanks. Standby...


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Beta codes available from tomorrow mornings daily download.

Select code 88883 under manufacturer TIVO.

Please report back here how well they work, and keep an eye on this thread if you use them as these beta codes will eventually disappear and be replaced by production codes.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The BBC HD listings will appear in London area only on Freeview.

ITV, C4 and Five are not providing listings.


----------



## JoePrecious (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Gary

Had a look this morning but realised that my TiVo hasn't been able to make the weekly call for over a week due to a dial tone error. Hopefully I'll get this fixed tonight and then I can test the codes.

Joe


----------



## JoePrecious (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry Gary - completely forgot to post here and say the codes work perfectly. Many thanks indeed.

As you mentioned, I'll keep and eye on this thread for when the codes change to permamant.

Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

These codes have been promoted to production now. Please switch to code 20067 under manufacturer Humax.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

I use a Tivo with the Humax HD2000 satellite box. Is there any way to use this code for this machine.


----------



## JoePrecious (Mar 18, 2005)

Maclynn said:


> I use a Tivo with the Humax HD2000 satellite box. Is there any way to use this code for this machine.


I think the boxes are very similar so they may work. I guess you just need to try them.

Thanks Gary, very happy TiVo user here - not had one missed channel change.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

I am over the moon. The 20067 code also works for the Humax HD2000 satellite box and if I change the channel numbers on the Humax to the same numbers on TiVo's listings for Sky, just for the channels I am likely to record, I have unattended recording again.
For non Sky channels you can set up a manual recording.
The only drawback I can see at the moment is that the Humax needs to be left on and they do tend to run hot.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Maclynn said:


> I am over the moon. The 20067 code also works for the Humax HD2000 satellite box and if I change the channel numbers on the Humax to the same numbers on TiVo's listings for Sky, just for the channels I am likely to record, I have unattended recording again.
> For non Sky channels you can set up a manual recording.
> The only drawback I can see at the moment is that the Humax needs to be left on and they do tend to run hot.


I find the TiVo fed through BBC HD to look better than a Freeview DVR like the Digifusion!

How is the TiVo picture quality when fed with either of these HD Humax boxes?


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

cyril said:


> I find the TiVo fed through BBC HD to look better than a Freeview DVR like the Digifusion!
> 
> How is the TiVo picture quality when fed with either of these HD Humax boxes?


Picture quality using mode 0 is excellent.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks like I am going to upgrade my Sky boxes to Humax then


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know if the DTT version of the Humax HD box is available to buy, or was it just a limited production run for the Beeb for their HD trial?


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The Humax HD2000 is definitely a limited production run as its chipset has to cope with HD and MPEG4 compression. I may be able to find out whether a Freeview equivalent is going to be made available, but everyone involved in HD is offsite today.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

As the Humax HD2000 satellite box code is the same as the HD2000T, would it be possible to include this code in the satellite set up.
I see that the dreambox has now been included and I am sure a lot of Tivo owners now have the Humax machine.
Mike.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

You should be able to access it via the FREEVIEW2 (or maybe FREEVIEW) manufacturer on a Sat setup.


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

GarySargent said:


> You should be able to access it via the FREEVIEW2 (or maybe FREEVIEW) manufacturer on a Sat setup.


Thanks Gary. I did not realise that freeview settings were accessible from a sat set up.
Mike.


----------



## webman2k7 (Apr 13, 2007)

JoePrecious said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Attached are the hex codes for the Humax box. Hopefully this is all you need. Let me know if I need to do anything else and when the codes might appear.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to have the rest of the remote codes for the humax box?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Why resurrect a year old thread? He probably doesn't even have the box any more - the trial is over.


----------



## webman2k7 (Apr 13, 2007)

They're the same codes for the new Humax HDCI 2000 receiver. I haven't been able to find them anywhere.


----------

